# Colorado Fur & Antler Auction



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

We are a month away from the largest coyote sale in the US. We accept fur and antler from any state or province. For shipping info or past auction results go to www.coloradotrapper.com
We also offer 1-2000 pieces of tanned goods for sale and anyone is welcome to come purchase any of the good we offer.

Feel free to call me with any questions you may have.
Todd Fairchild CTA auction agent
970-210-0507 days
970-856-1065 eves
or pm me here I check in often.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

We are going to be over the 2000 coyote mark on this sale and the buyers want them all and more. Buyers are coming for western red fox, bobcat and muskrat. The antler buyers are wanting everything we can offer.

It has been passed to me that the 4 corners/Farmington sale has been canceled. I could make a run to Ridgeway CO and meet anyone from the 4 corners region that wants fur or antler at Colorado with out shipping costs. Thanks Todd


----------

